# Do you wear what you want to ??



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I've worked hard at the gym and have started to feel a lot more confident and feel great  happy days you would have thought !! But after having a bit if a shopping spree new summer clothes ... My hubbie had become uncomfortable about what I like to wear ? I love him loads but the it's kinda low cut or your over dressed for around the house have started to get on my nerves ! Any ideas ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sad_in_NY (Jun 23, 2010)

humpty dumpty said:


> I've worked hard at the gym and have started to feel a lot more confident and feel great  happy days you would have thought !! But after having a bit if a shopping spree new summer clothes ... My hubbie had become uncomfortable about what I like to wear ? I love him loads but the it's kinda low cut or your over dressed for around the house have started to get on my nerves ! Any ideas ?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Tell him to get over it! As a guy, if you are wearing it/showing off for me - terrific! The other night at a ballgame with our girls, my W was wearing a v-neck that showed nice cleavage, and when she bent over and such it really showed off her perfect breasts, I saw guys checking them out - heck I was one of them! But, it really turned me on. I want to be married to a sexy woman, not an old maid!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Sad_in_NY said:


> Tell him to get over it! As a guy, if you are wearing it/showing off for me - terrific! The other night at a ballgame with our girls, my W was wearing a v-neck that showed nice cleavage, and when she bent over and such it really showed off her perfect breasts, I saw guys checking them out - heck I was one of them! But, it really turned me on. I want to be married to a sexy woman, not an old maid!


He's ok with me wearing dresses and skirts low cut tops around the house or if we go out together ! But kicks off if I'm going out with friend  been married a long time love him loads but it's really getting to me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Ask your husband to go shopping with you so that you can pick out outfits that he finds "appropriate" for going out alone in and that you also feel attractive and like. If he's totally unreasonable, then you may have to negotiate a bit, for example turtle necks in the summer are just irrational, but he might pick out some really cute things that you may not have thought of. This way you'll both come out winners!


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

He's just insecure and thinks he's going to lose you. its a complement in a round about way. If you reassure him when he brings up it, but go out that way, and keep coming back to him he'll relax. if you get angry he'll think his suspicions are correct. give him time to adjust. Maybe encourage him to improve his own health so he has more confidence.


----------



## kiwigirl (Mar 29, 2010)

dont listen to him!! you have worked hard and deserve this!!
guys are weird sometimes. he needs to get over it.


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

I think he is just insecure, like stated above. You went to the gym and are getting in shape and got a new wardrobe. So yeah, he is gonna be a bit weird about you going out alone dressed to kill. The hard thing to remember is this isn't really about you. This is about him wondering "she went and got into shape, now she wants to dress nice and go out alone? NOOOOOO" ha ha ha. I know it sounds funny, but it is probably pretty close to what is happening. Might be best to talk about it. Chances are if this is a new revelation ( the working out) he might wonder what "inspired" you. And sometimes people tend to get it all mixed up, so help him straighten it out!


----------



## El Guapo (Jun 11, 2010)

I agree. Don't listen to him. He's just your husband. This marital happiness thing is way over-rated. Obviously he hasn't earned your respect.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

i respect him loads ! love him loads think taking him shopping with me will help


----------



## PoppyRivera (Jul 11, 2010)

Yeah, but he still gives comments _*not to be confused with 'compliments'*_ on how "betty and wilma" sit up with these new bra's I have. I hadn't had a new good bra in 11 years and I didn't even know what size I wore. I turned out to be wearing the wrong size all these years (of course, 11 years). So I had to get one for a wedding I was in and one for just wearing. Think he would be all over 'wilma and betty'. Not.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

ok brought some things together  but i still think hes a little worrid about trust when im out alone ( with friends ) which is stupid crazy


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

That's great news about the shopping. It was great that you went shopping and showed him that you were willing to consider his feelings in regard to how you are dressed when you are out without him. Realize that his trust issues are his to deal with and just try to be assuring.


----------



## txhunter54 (Jul 4, 2010)

If you dress up more when going out with friends than with hubby, then that would be a red flag for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blossom74 (Jun 21, 2010)

Shopping with him is a great idea, he's probably taking a while to get used to the new confident you. Don't let him censor you and if he does have a problem with what you're picking out, explain to him why you are choosing the clothes you are choosing. Reassure him that you are dressing for you and for him. So long as you are dressing "age appropriately" I can't really see the problem.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

kiwigirl said:


> dont listen to him!! you have worked hard and deserve this!!
> guys are weird sometimes. he needs to get over it.


ok, do women enjoy dressing provocatively to draw attention of men? or what is the reason to dress that way? (please dont stop by the way  )

point is, i have seen women with all of their parts glaring thru tight pants or dresses and tops then get all indignant when men look at them. i mean WTH????

a question to the OP, how is the sex life? if it is good he probably should enjoy your new found happiness with yourself more. if it isnt good at all, of course he isnt going to be happy with what your doing, even though thats a whole other subject.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

okeydokie said:


> ok, do women enjoy dressing provocatively to draw attention of men? or what is the reason to dress that way? (please dont stop by the way  )
> 
> point is, i have seen women with all of their parts glaring thru tight pants or dresses and tops then get all indignant when men look at them. i mean WTH????
> 
> a question to the OP, how is the sex life? if it is good he probably should enjoy your new found happiness with yourself more. if it isnt good at all, of course he isnt going to be happy with what your doing, even though thats a whole other subject.


The clothes he picked out were very simalar to what I had in my wardrobe  we have a really close relationship and are intimate most days ! He says he loves me  just doesn't like other men looking ?? 
The thing is he's all that I want , just need him to understand the new me loves him just as much
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

